# [SOLVED] Logitech G15 LCD Media Info



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

I got a logitech G15 a long while ago, and I love it. Its great with World of Warcraft, Xfire, telling me the time, my system performance, and so on. But I also see on other peoples G15 keyboard, it shows what song they are playing and such. When I play my Windows Media Player 11 on my Windows Vista PC, the media info doesn't show up. So, I went to the LCD options. Than I went to "LCD Media Display" configuration. iTunes, Winamp, and Windows Media Player 9+, and others was the only supported media players the LCD worked with. Than it hit me. Maybe Windows Vista, or Windows Media Player 11 didn't actually work with the keyboard, although it said Windows Media Player 9+, it still might not be supported. Is there any way I can get the media info to work with my Windows Media Player 11 without downloading a new media player?

Phew, man, that was a long post...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Logitech G15 LCD Media Info*

Try the updated software from here. http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/180&cl=us,en


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 LCD Media Info*

Hey, I didn't know why I didn't think of that before...But thanks! Everything is great now! You TSF guys are the best ^_^


----------

